# Dependent Visa to CSV



## subhradip.ghoshal (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello All,
Though there are quite a few threads going around, I wish to post my queries and update it as the journey continues. 
I relocated to SA a couple of weeks back on a CSV and my spouse on DV. Now here's the dilemma....

*1. My spouse is an IT specialist. Naturally, she requires a CSV or any other form of work permit which enables her to work here. Can that be done?

2. Assuming CSV is possible, and as she already has her SAQA done, what are the next steps? I got confused with IITPSA membership and assessment. I do not know if both are required or not.

3. Suppose I cross the IITPSA hurdle as well. Now, does she requires a job offer for applying her CSV or it is the other way around? Or it is of no consequence?

4. What are the fees for IITPSA and CSV application if done independently and via any visa consultancy services?*

So, gents and ladies, here are my primary questions. I will keep updating the thread as and when I receive any update, get a positive result following it and everybody will be benefited.

Thanks in advance my good Samaritans.


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

subhradip.ghoshal said:


> Hello All,
> Though there are quite a few threads going around, I wish to post my queries and update it as the journey continues.
> I relocated to SA a couple of weeks back on a CSV and my spouse on DV. Now here's the dilemma....
> 
> ...


Hi did you get any update for your queries. I have the same questions as well. Please respond me if you have answers for all. Thanks


----------

